# Should I be taking Vit D????



## hyper-Suze (Jul 7, 2012)

I have read in numerous places that pregnant women should be taking vit D supplements, but given that I had a disaster in taking supplements where I was taking extra vit A(!) I am nervous to incase of potentially ruining things. 

Is there a particular point of the pregnancy to take the vit D?

Should it only be taken if the care team pick it up from tests?

How much is the recommended amount?

...confused.com!!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 7, 2012)

I think that you going to have to speak to your team about this one...

It's based on a trial that says there might be a probably link between VitD www.diabetesandenvironment.org/home/incidence deficiency if you take a look at this link, it goes a bit into vitD deficiency and some of the other environmental factors information..

But personally I'm not convinced that the link is particularly that strong as such, and T1 will always remain a bit of a 'pot luck' you will either get it or won't..


----------



## Copepod (Jul 7, 2012)

The best way to get vitamin D (and most pleasant!) is by exposing your skin to sunlight - not getting burned. In UK summers, about 30 mins daily exposure of face and hands is said to be enough. 

Agree that you should discuss any dietary supplements with your midwife / obstetric team.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2012)

Send us some sunshine then Copepod - not much of it about round these parts lately, more underwater really ... and I ain't that far away from Suze!


----------



## Monkey (Jul 9, 2012)

Yup, it's to do with rickets iirc. Certainly they recommended vitamin D drops for babies under a certain age now, and I think if you're bfing. 

I'd have a word with your community mw in the first instance - altho I'm not seeing mine again for ages, so maybe the hospital team would be a better bet!


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi All

Just wanted to say that all pregnant ladies in my nhs area are prescribed Vit D suppliments. 

From finding out they are pregnant until after the birth and some are advised to carry on taking it after the baby has arrived.

I actually thought this was nationwide but it seems not.

Hope this helps


----------



## Nic (Jul 9, 2012)

Urbansoulpie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to say that all pregnant ladies in my nhs area are prescribed Vit D suppliments.
> 
> ...


Hi guys

Just to chip in...I had a blood test to check my vit D levels when I was pregnant
and was advised to take tablets-it's just one a week. Once I had took one course I was under the impression I would be tested again to see if my levels had risen but in the end I got told to keep on taking them without my levels being checked again. I have also been advised to take them even after the birth of my baby (which was 6 weeks ago now) not sure how long I need to take them for, reminds me I must check with the GP tomorrow. Apparently most of us in this country are deficient in vitamin D because of our rubbish weather!


----------

